# Elements of Magic Errata



## Tuerny (Mar 20, 2003)

Hi, 
I am about to use Elements of Magic in my soon to be started home D&D campaign. Anyway, because of this I think it would be useful to put together a list of EoM errors and suggested fixes for said errors. 

Is anyone interested in helping out?

If so post errors or potential balance problems on this thread. We can discuss potential fixes and perhaps determine what we need to do to make this product reach its full potential.


----------



## Tuerny (Mar 20, 2003)

*Error #1:*

Evoke Element and Evoke Area Element's damage are identical. Evoke Area Element has a more intense elemental side effect than Evoke Element does. This makes Evoke Element largely redundant. 


Potential Fix: On the chart for Evoke Area Element's Damage move the damage rating down one level. Set the level 0 damage to 1 point.
So, for example, the damage for a 3rd level Evoke Area (Black) Element is 3d6+1/level (max 10)


----------



## Tuerny (Mar 20, 2003)

*Error: Targeting planar creatures with certain Lists*

The lists Charm Creature, Command Creature, Compel Creature, Dominate Creature, Enthrall Creature, Instill Emotion in Creature, Mass Compulsion Creature, Polymorph Creature, and Telepathy Creature have no way to (with the exception of Polymorph Element) affect elementals or outsiders thus making it impossible to charm demons.


Suggested Fix:
Add lists that are identical to the previously mentioned lists with the designator [Outsider] and [Element] with the caveat they only affect elemental creatures of said type.


----------



## Tuerny (Mar 20, 2003)

*Error: The Elemental Side-Effects Table*

Lava goes from the side effect fire at low levels to the side effect low fire, lava at medium levels. 

Suggested Solution: Change it to go from low fire to lava, fire.


----------



## Tuerny (Mar 20, 2003)

*Error: Magical Boon (Breathe Water)*

The major magical boon Breathe Water is somewhat useless in the face of immunity to the medium intensity effect: water (which confers an immunity to drowning). 

Suggested Fix: Make a note that unlike immunity to drowning, Breathe Water enables the mage to cast spells underwater without difficulty.


----------



## Tuerny (Mar 20, 2003)

*Possible Error: Paladin Spell Progression*

For some reason the paladin has a spellcaster level +1/2 from levels 1 to 5.
Rangers have a spellcaster level of +1/2 starting at level 5. The two classes should probably be more unfied, perhaps by making the paladin start to get spells at +1/2 level at level 5.


----------



## scholz (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re: Possible Error: Paladin Spell Progression*



			
				Tuerny said:
			
		

> *For some reason the paladin has a spellcaster level +1/2 from levels 1 to 5.
> Rangers have a spellcaster level of +1/2 starting at level 5. The two classes should probably be more unfied, perhaps by making the paladin start to get spells at +1/2 level at level 5. *




I don't think that is an error. The low spellcaster levels are there to duplicate the lay on hands and turning ability (I think).

-s


----------



## Tuerny (Mar 20, 2003)

Ahhh....
Yeah that makes sense.

Though it is a bit inelegant.

Oh well.

Thats why I noted it was a possible error rather than a confirmed one. 


Thanks!


----------



## netnomad (Mar 20, 2003)

Some really good points. 

Keep 'em coming!

-NetNomad


----------



## scholz (Mar 21, 2003)

Biomatter's Side Effect = Bludgeon?
Seems redundant Evoke Biomatter does bludgeon damage and then extra bludgeon damage?

Potential Fix: Replace Bludgeon with Tangle
As per Net Rules (maybe with a Reflex save)... character is 1/2 move (no run) -2 AC, -6 Dex. Can break free with Escape Artist 20 or by doing 5pts of Damage (or 25 Strength DC). 

That would also make it easier to replace the Entangle spell.
A Create Elemental Object could make traps and weapons with tangling effects.

Not sure how that would work for infuse creature with element (although the tangle resistance would be cool). 

-Steve


----------



## scholz (Mar 21, 2003)

Simple typo.. noted elsewhere I am sure.

Invisibility
0-level listed at 10min/level duration in chart and 2 round duration in text.

Correction
0-level Invisibility (Disappear) lasts 2 rds.


----------



## Tuerny (Mar 21, 2003)

scholz said:
			
		

> *Biomatter's Side Effect = Bludgeon?
> Seems redundant Evoke Biomatter does bludgeon damage and then extra bludgeon damage?
> 
> Potential Fix: Replace Bludgeon with Tangle
> ...




Actually I think that is a pretty good idea. Perhaps in addition to providing a bonus to saves vs. tangle is would provide a bonus to resist things like knockdown, tripping and the like. We could have it follow the table for skill bonuses noted in the Infuse Creature with Element table.


----------



## Tuerny (Mar 21, 2003)

*Error: Summon Outsider HD Progression*

As it stands there is no real reason to Bind an Outsider. You can quit easily just Summon one of any power level you need. Also Summon Outsider summons more powerful creatures than Summon Element does.


Suggested Fix: Use the Summon Element Table for HD values when casting Summon Outsider. 



Additional Notes: I also think that the summoning of outsiders and elementals right now is a bit overpowered. Considering the CR that many outsiders have compared to their hd it is very possible for a mage to summon an elemental or (more likely an outsider) that is more powerful than he is. Thus I think it makes more sense that the spell should allow a character to summon outsiders based on CR rather than HD.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 22, 2003)

Start spell lists at levels higher than 0. 

For example, some have complained about invisibility and fly at 1st level is overpowered.  So make invisibility not available until 2nd level (to match the PHB), and delay fly until 3rd level.

This can be extended to other lists as well... not making them available until the first equivalent spell appears in the PHB lists.


----------



## Tuerny (Mar 22, 2003)

This suggestion was given by Ranger Wicket for the fly spell effects:



1 - Speed 20 ft., duration: one round
 2 - Speed 40 ft., duration: one round/level
 3 - Speed 60 ft., duration: one minute/level
 4 - speed 80 ft, duration 10 minutes/level.

After that it should just follow the normal duration modifications on the chart in the book.


----------

